# Will Brown ever get the Knicks to play hard?



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

After stating players who don't get back on defense or hustle on court will not get playing time, Brown started Jerome James, Matt Barnes, Steve Barber, Malik Rose and Stephon Marbury. Apparently it fired up Crawford, who got hot and scored 6 points in the final 2 minutes of the game. Curry was content to go 4-11 from the FT line in 13 minutes. I know this has been discussed before, but will Curry and Crawford ever earn themselves playing time with the Knicks? Brown really doesn't care what kind of potential they have, he isn't going to play them unless they prove they aren't black holes on offense and want to play defense. And he isn't going to be intimidated by frikin Isiah Thomas who will be begging on their behalf for minutes. 

One of them will be traded by the deadline.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Everyone's been saying Crawford has actually been trying to play defense as of late, though I don't know if it has done any good. 
Btw, who on the Knicks could replace Crawford? Nate Robinson seems more of a black hole.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't think you'll ever get those guys playing hard for more than short spurts, unless it's a contract year. I've seen a lot of both guys, and I've come to the conclusion that they just don't love the game enough to play hard every night, especially with the strenuous schedule that NBA players play. If you don't love the game, there is no way you can possibly play that much basketball with high effort. 

It'll be interesting to see what happens with Brown. I think he'll do a lot of good for Stephon Marbury, but I really think he'll get frustrated with Crawford and Curry a whole lot. 

We'll probably see a lot of Malik Rose too, he seems like a guy Brown would stick with. I still can't get over how bad the Knicks are going to be on the boards. Will they have someone who averages even 7 rebounds next season?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Nate Robinson cracks me up. He's the guy who will give Larry Brown a heartattack.

I think Larry is doing a good enough job so far with these guys. Skiles got Crawford to play defense when he got there, I think Larry should get even more out of him.

As far as Curry, he was contesting shots and working hard the last game the knicks played. Who Larry is playing and not playing right now isn't that important. He's just trying to get guys as much run as possible right now so he can see what he's got.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Since when did Marbury get back on defense or hustle on the court? Well, I kid but I think Brown can do wonders for Marbury defensively.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Larry Brown would sign a bunch of D-league guys to 10 day contracts and start them before he starts guys getting paid 50 million and being lazy.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

I predict..... 

Nate Robinson to be getting the Darko treatment by mid-season. Crawford will be Brown's favorite, but also the one who he clashes with the most. However, it will make Crawford into a better plater similar to what happended with Chauncy Billups or Allen Iverson. Curry will average 5 rebounds, and Brown will always be in the news conferences complainging about his lack of desire to rebound. Marbury will quietly have a good season, but still get blamed for what is wrong in NY by the media. Malik Rose will be consistent. Jerome James will complain about not starting because he believes he is the best center in the league.


----------



## joshed_up (Aug 6, 2005)

ralaw said:


> I predict.....
> 
> Nate Robinson to be getting the Darko treatment by mid-season. Crawford will be Brown's favorite, but also the one who he clashes with the most. However, it will make Crawford into a better plater similar to what happended with Chauncy Billups or Allen Iverson. Curry will average 5 rebounds, and Brown will always be in the news conferences complainging about his lack of desire to rebound. *Marbury will quietly have a good season, but still get blamed for what is wrong in NY by the media*. Malik Rose will be consistent. Jerome James will complain about not starting because he believes he is the best center in the league.


poor guy. lacks a good coach in his career. hopefully he loses that terrible reputation.
i used to be a hater; until he showed me his good side of donating to the Charity for Rita thingy.
my respect is there for him, off court, so i wont hate on him on court.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

we held the mavs to 33 points in the first half of that preseason game. i thought that was pretty impressive n shows that we CAN do it....


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

what are you talking about? Guys are playing hard, Curry was benched because of his shoulder injury and Brown said dont look at starting lineups because he's trying to find out his rotations, no one in the starting lineup has been consistent, just wait till opening night to find out what it is.

For instance, Rose is from the spurs so he started and apparently San Antonio is steven Barbers hometown.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

NYKBaller said:


> what are you talking about? Guys are playing hard, Curry was benched because of his shoulder injury and Brown said dont look at starting lineups because he's trying to find out his rotations, no one in the starting lineup has been consistent, just wait till opening night to find out what it is.





> Fed up after two consecutive poor preseason performances, Larry Brown issued a mandate yesterday that playing time this season will be dictated not by contract or reputation, but by smart play and sheer hustle, something these Knicks haven't shown yet.
> 
> After a 3 1/2-hour practice session in which the coach went over some of the most basic principles of the game, Brown said players who don't hustle back on defense or don't pass the ball will watch much of the game from the bench, and might not even start.
> 
> "A lot of (that) is gonna determine who's going to play," he said. "The guys who are committed to hustling back, making the extra pass, taking the good shot, are probably the ones who are gonna be out there in the guts of the game, or maybe at the beginning of the game."


http://www.nj.com/knicks/ledger/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1129786353261970.xml&coll=1


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

thats after the sixers game where we got blowned out because Herb was coaching and the players didnt play hard


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> After stating players who don't get back on defense or hustle on court will not get playing time, Brown started Jerome James, Matt Barnes, Steve Barber, Malik Rose and Stephon Marbury. Apparently it fired up Crawford, who got hot and scored 6 points in the final 2 minutes of the game. Curry was content to go 4-11 from the FT line in 13 minutes. I know this has been discussed before, but will Curry and Crawford ever earn themselves playing time with the Knicks? Brown really doesn't care what kind of potential they have, he isn't going to play them unless they prove they aren't black holes on offense and want to play defense. And he isn't going to be intimidated by frikin Isiah Thomas who will be begging on their behalf for minutes.
> 
> One of them will be traded by the deadline.



Actually Brown made that statement after the sixers game in which he didnt coach.Crawford started the next game and played well as did most of the team and lost at the Buzzer. He started barber and Rose the game after that because it was Roses first time returning to the SA since he was traded last year and Barber is from SA.

Curry was not supposed to play the last 2 games due to a shoulder injury and james was returing from his hamstring injury and the last 2 games were his first time seeing action this year but Curry decided to play at the last minute.

Crawford has averaged the most minutes of all the knicks and has been on the floor in crunch time all but one game.Curry is out of shape and Larry knows this but when hes played hes been pretty dominant besides picking up a lot of offensive fouls .

Youre so frickin off its really sad.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

The last time Larry Brown was uncertain about the rotation:1997 Your getting an [strike]***whooping[/strike] tonight book it!

check your PM's.


----------

